
Starting a Business "Art of the Start" Style - thinkingserious
http://www.thinkingserious.com/2007/12/31/starting-a-business-art-of-the-start-style/
======
gruseom
I would rather take advice on startups from someone who actually built a
successful startup. The art of talking about something, however persuasively,
is not the same thing as the art of doing it.

------
thinkingserious
For many, the new year will be a time to launch new businesses. In this fast
paced Web 2.0 digital world, we don't have time to create big binder sized
business plans before we get started. Here are the specific action items to
take, and a free template you can use to get those new businesses launched in
2008.

------
bayareaguy
_Are you ready to stake everything on your idea?_

Saying you're willing to "stake everything" stops you from doing the thinking
needed to get an honest and accurate assessment of your risk.

